# I want water...



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Im starting up a new shrimp tank (crystal blacks)
and i was wondering if i could get some help and cheat a bit 

i was wondering if i could buy some cycled water off someone like 10 - 20 gallons from the top of your shrimp tank, ill put it in my 75 gallon to speed it up.

I can trade you a few plants or some money for your help in this.

I have a few types of plants and about 10 different types of mosses.


Let me know if you can help me out Im working on a 75 gallon tank which is going to look like a forest with a moss wall, cycled water would just speed up the process..


Ill post pics laters, t5 ho water softener fluval 305 filter c02 injected throu a filter directly into the water (water softener and co2 will be added when the tanks cycled)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

75 gallon shrimp tank?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

and its not my first....
when i cycle this one ill have 2 on the go 

Im all about growing plants 

the shrimp are the only things that seem to get along with my other hobby


do you have water by any chance lol?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Water contains almost next to zero bacteria. You're better off asking for a sponge or some filter floss from someones filters or some gravel or something. Water won't do anything for a cycle.

If you have another tank going, take the sponges outs of that filter, squeeze them into your new tank with a filter running, done.


----------

